# Incoming



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

According to tracking, it's way from Japan at the moment and should arrive in the next couple of days. I have been searching for a Citizen Hisonic for a couple of years and finally snagged this one. Bulova had a working arrangement with Citizen for a few years starting in 1971. The Hisonic was a result of that agreement and had a Japanese made movement that is interchangeable with the Accutron 218.

Photos borrowed from seller


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Congrats Bill, great catch.

I was watching that one too but decided I quite liked having the two testicles :blink: if you know what I mean.

Glad it's gone to a good home, wear it well.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

TBH Bill not for me this time however I ONLY look at watches from an aesthetic point of view and know nothing about what's inside.

If its a grail then congratulations and wear in good health 

Cheers Stu


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Really interesting bit of history there. Bulova regretted this tie up in later years I bet...


----------

